# Macro Photo - Folsomia candida Eggs



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Magnified view of a massive cluster of springtail eggs (_Folsomia candida_).


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think those are mites or mold. The diameter of those things is bigger than some of the springtails in the picture


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

hypostatic said:


> I think those are mites or mold. The diameter of those things is bigger than some of the springtails in the picture


All of the springtails visible in the picture are young/newly-hatched individuals - much smaller than the adults. Also, a 2005 review on _Folsomia candida_ biology states, "Eggs are often laid in communal heaps, in which females add to previously laid batches", which seems to fit what is going on here. 

I tend to find these clusters in all of my _F. candida_ cultures, although they seem to be less common in overcrowded ones.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Of all the springs I've cultured I've never found anything like thaat. While I may be wrong I have a hard time believing there springtail eggs.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Below are some photos (not mine) of _F. candida_ eggs from Collembola.org. The coloration/shape seems to match exactly.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, ok cool. I thought those were adults haha


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It definately looks more true with the adult Folsomia in for size reference. Great find!



Myrmicinae said:


> Below are some photos (not mine) of _F. candida_ eggs from Collembola.org. The coloration/shape seems to match exactly.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. The second set of pic has me swayed. Its amazing what you will find when you look. Laast week i had a buddy over to show him some black springs i feild collected. When he saw them he told me they werent the blacks he was used to, andthey are a brown striped species with the body shape and size of pinks . But i just thought thats what people reffered toas giant blacks. Well long story short, i went out the next day to search for the blacks and found three more different spring species including the blacks.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome photo! 

Yesterday I found what I thought was an egg cluster in my cultures, now I know it was, thanks!

John


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

scoy said:


> Thats pretty cool. The second set of pic has me swayed. Its amazing what you will find when you look. Laast week i had a buddy over to show him some black springs i feild collected. When he saw them he told me they werent the blacks he was used to, andthey are a brown striped species with the body shape and size of pinks . But i just thought thats what people reffered toas giant blacks. Well long story short, i went out the next day to search for the blacks and found three more different spring species including the blacks.


Yeah. I've begun paying attention to springtails only recently and it seems that I find a new species under every rock. I wish they were a bit larger though - their size makes both observation and identification very difficult.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Awesome photo!
> 
> Yesterday I found what I thought was an egg cluster in my cultures, now I know it was, thanks!
> 
> John


Thanks! I'm glad my new macro lens has been useful for something.


----------

